# Pork butt and bark formation question...



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

So I’ve done a few pork butts on my Kamado Joe now and something I’ve noticed is that I never seem to get a dry, crusty bark formation. I have a butt on right now actually and I’m at 155 itt. It’s been on for 5.5 hours. I just went to look at it and it looks like my rub is just wet and goopy. Not really forming a crust at all. And now that I think about it, it’s been this way every time I’ve cooked one of these. What’s going on here? Am I using too much rub maybe?  I mean it’s getting crusty on the edges, but the middle looks like goop to me.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## nkpal624 (Dec 16, 2018)

What are you using for a rub and are you mopping it while smoking?

I found that when I made my pork butt I did not need to mop it at all and I ended up with a nice bark and moist inside.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

I am using Lambert’s Sweet Rub o Mine and no, I don’t mop or spritz with anything. I’ve always heard these kamados retain pretty good moisture.


----------



## nkpal624 (Dec 16, 2018)

If I were having the same problem I would let it cook without foil for some extra time until the bark crisps up to where you want it.  If you plan on foiling it make sure you unwrap it and let it smoke without foil at the end for the last 10 degrees or so to give it extra time to crisp back up.  You look like you are on your way to some crispy bark in certain areas and the other parts may just need to be given enough time to catch up.  Also keep in ind that I am still relatively inexperienced smoking and I am only going off of my personal experiences and other articles and forums I have read.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 16, 2018)

Wierd. Do you have your top vent wide open? That's about all I can think of. I do mop mine and still get good bark...Oh, what temp are you running?


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

Yeah last time I did this I put it back on the smoker for awhile after I unwrapped to crisp the bark up as it had turned mostly to goop from the wrapping process.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

No I keep my top vent barely open. Like 1/4. 
I started at 250 for the first 4 hours. I’ve cranked it up to 275 here in the last 2 hours though. I need to get this thing done.


----------



## BKING! (Dec 16, 2018)

It typically takes me 7-9 hours for the bark formation you are after on my kamado. Kamado is a more humid smoking environment than most which is great for some reasons and bad for others.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 16, 2018)

Always control temps from the inlet source of oxygen, not the outlet source of exhaust. Give it a shot. You'll find that the advice on here always points to exhaust being wide open.

It's solid advice. That being said I looked at your pic and wasn't nearly as offended by your bark as you were. It's understandable though, I'm always my biggest critic too :)


----------



## BKING! (Dec 16, 2018)

Also use the scratch test to tell you when your bark is ready. If you can lightly scratch the bark and it doesn’t come off your good. By the way your bark looks about right at that stage. Pellet smokers tend to form bark quicker fyi


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

Well I just wrapped it. I know the center didn’t really have a good bark. The edges did though it seemed. But I’m at 163 on the itt and I need to be getting this thing done. So I went ahead and wrapped. I’ll take it out of the wrap about 190 I think and see if I can get the bark to form back up


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Wierd. Do you have your top vent wide open? That's about all I can think of. I do mop mine and still get good bark...Oh, what temp are you running?





fivetricks said:


> Always control temps from the inlet source of oxygen, not the outlet source of exhaust. Give it a shot. You'll find that the advice on here always points to exhaust being wide open.
> 
> It's solid advice. That being said I looked at your pic and wasn't nearly as offended by your bark as you were. It's understandable though, I'm always my biggest critic too :)


I have one of those bbq guru party q devices. It seems like that thing works better if I have the top vents closed more. I remember when I first got it and I would leave the top vents open more and it seemed like it would have a harder time holding the temp down where I needed it.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 16, 2018)

Honestly, if you're that worried about the bark, cook to whatever final temp you believe your butt is done at. And then fire it under the broiler for a very short amt of time, rotating as needed. You'll have all the bark youncan stand

Edit: If you're using a guru, try starting with fewer lit coals. Easier to slowly climb to temp then to back down from too hgh of a temp. I'm down to 6 RO-B coals myself for 300 degree or less cooks.

Food for thought. I learned the long and hard way myself on that one.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Dec 16, 2018)

I am guessing you will want to wrap this one since you are pressed for time, but you should try one without foiling some time.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

The first Butt I ever did I didn’t wrap. It took 18 hours. And while yes the bark was better, I thought the second one I did in which I wrapped had an overall better flavor and moisture level. Plus the time savings...
So I’ve wrapped from now on. But I would like to do another unwrapped sometime.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

I take it that you are not injecting and that is only a drip pan underneath?


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

Correct, no injection and just a disposable pan to catch drippings so the grill doesn’t get as dirty 


SecondHandSmoker said:


> I take it that you are not injecting and that is only a drip pan underneath?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> Correct, no injection and just a disposable pan to catch drippings so the grill doesn’t get as dirty



Ok, that eliminates those two variables.  Do you always use the BBQ Guru?  Something is creating more moisture than what is needed.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

Yes I always use it. Well, I just unwrapped the butt when it was at 190. The thing was almost falling apart so it was really tricky to get it back on the grate. I am going to try and take it to 200 itt. I want the bark to firm up. I’m really dumbfounded though that the itt was at 190 when I unwrapped and it’s actuakly dropped 4 degrees!  Sitting at 186 now!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

I wouldn't be concerned with a 4 degree drop.  Like you said, it was almost falling apart.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

Ugh. Now down to 184 and has been stuck there. Not rising. What the heck is going on?  I need this thing to get done!  Arrggghh :mad:


----------



## BKING! (Dec 16, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> Ugh. Now down to 184 and has been stuck there. Not rising. What the heck is going on?  I need this thing to get done!  Arrggghh :mad:



It’s normal for there to be a small drop when unwrapping. Done is probe tender. Internal temp is just a guideline to tell you when to start probing for tenderness.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

Well I can tell the bone will easily pull out. It feels pretty damn tender all around. The center seems a little stiffer than the edges


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

Almost falling apart and bones wiggling...it's done.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

Yeah it’s definitly done. I spot checked in multiple areas with the Thermapen. 202 in one spot. 195 in most others. Seems if I moved the probe ever so slightly the temp reading would change. Maybe I’m hitting air pockets or something. Crust is coming back nice too. I’m gonna leave it on another 10 mins to get the crust perfect. I will post a pic in a little bit.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> Yeah it’s definitly done. I spot checked in multiple areas with the Thermapen. 202 in one spot. 195 in most others. Seems if I moved the probe ever so slightly the temp reading would change. Maybe I’m hitting air pockets or something. Crust is coming back nice too. I’m gonna leave it on another 10 mins to get the crust perfect. I will post a pic in a little bit.



Yeah!!  Love Q views.   Just don't let her cool off too much...you got some pulling to do if that is the route you're taking.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks perfect. Excellent job.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 16, 2018)

Any need to rest the meat before shredding?  I know with most meats you let the moisture reabsorb. Is that true as well with pork shoulder?  I’m just shredding it and will be promptly putting in the fridge for the potluck tomorrow at work.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

Actually, if you let it cool down, it will make shredding more difficult.


----------



## nkpal624 (Dec 16, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> Any need to rest the meat before shredding?  I know with most meats you let the moisture reabsorb. Is that true as well with pork shoulder?  I’m just shredding it and will be promptly putting in the fridge for the potluck tomorrow at work.



I re-wrapped my pork butt the other day and let it rest for 30 minutes before pulling. the meat was still very hot and extremely loose when I pulled it so I don't think resting will hurt.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2018)

Your coworkers are going to love that pulled pork tomorrow.  Though you really should QC it first by making a sammy before hitting the hay.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2018)

The butt looks fantastic!
I never wrap mine, unless I have a bunch of hungry people standing around asking "Is it done yet"?
Al


----------



## zwiller (Dec 17, 2018)

No wrap here either.  I never got bark I liked until I learned of pellicle.  Do it for pretty much everything now.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 18, 2018)

Great looking butt! I started by wrapping, then stopped wrapping, and now wrap with brown, waxless, butcher paper. Instead of a black, crispy meteorite, now I get a black, semi-crispy, tasty crust where I can still taste the rub. It was a surprising difference. Putting two butts on tomorrow for an overnight cook.


----------



## bgaviator (Dec 18, 2018)

Well the pork was a hit with my coworkers tonight!  I’m usually very judgmental with my own stuff and I must say....it was fantastic!  JJs finishing sauce really made it sing!  I used more of it than probably most people recommend but it just added such a great flavor and moisture I couldn’t stop. No one complained!


----------



## Preacher Man (Dec 18, 2018)

I instantly started salivating over this piece circled in red. It wouldn't have lasted long enough to be in the picture.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2018)

It looks Great, Aviator!!
Now if you could quit worrying through the whole smoke & quit opening the door, it should stop dropping in Temp.
No matter if you wrap or not, the reason the temp drops is because every time you open the door the temp in the smoker drops, which in turn eventually drops the meat temp.
Wrap it or not, leave it alone until it gets to at least 200° IT---Mine are usually good to pull at about 203°.
BTW: Your bark isn't going to be good at 155° or 160°, but it's not near done then either!

*Pulled Boston Pork Butt (230°--April 23, 2013)
Pulled Boston Pork Butt (265°--Oct 21, 2018)*

Bear


----------



## jbellard (Dec 19, 2018)

Bavaitor,

The finished product looks good to me. 
I’ve cooked a few butts now and I think your issue on the kamodo is the lack of good air flow.  In my humble opinion,  The airflow plus a ton of rub really helps to create that thick crunchy crust that most people drool over.  
I have a stickburner and also have been known to cook a butt or 4 on my weber gas grill. The butts on the gas grill are usually like an 8 and the stickburner ones are like an 11. I think it’s due to increased air flow that crunches up that outer layer of yummy fat and meat. 
Keep practicing and it’ll be the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Jgurley561 (Dec 21, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> Correct, no injection and just a disposable pan to catch drippings so the grill doesn’t get as dirty



Butt is a great way to season your smoker It's not dirty, it's flavor.


----------



## jbellard (Dec 21, 2018)

Also, be sure to clean your grill (if you use the gas grill) since the pork butt makes so much juice. I’ve had two fires after not cleaning.


----------



## bigbirdk (Dec 21, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> So I’ve done a few pork butts on my Kamado Joe now and something I’ve noticed is that I never seem to get a dry, crusty bark formation. I have a butt on right now actually and I’m at 155 itt. It’s been on for 5.5 hours. I just went to look at it and it looks like my rub is just wet and goopy. Not really forming a crust at all. And now that I think about it, it’s been this way every time I’ve cooked one of these. What’s going on here? Am I using too much rub maybe?  I mean it’s getting crusty on the edges, but the middle looks like goop to me.


I take mine to 195 in my Smokin It model 1.  Sugar in the rub will help too.  I always found that foil wraps moisten versus crisping.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 23, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> So I’ve done a few pork butts on my Kamado Joe now and something I’ve noticed is that I never seem to get a dry, crusty bark formation. I have a butt on right now actually and I’m at 155 itt. It’s been on for 5.5 hours. I just went to look at it and it looks like my rub is just wet and goopy. Not really forming a crust at all. And now that I think about it, it’s been this way every time I’ve cooked one of these. What’s going on here? Am I using too much rub maybe?  I mean it’s getting crusty on the edges, but the middle looks like goop to me.


With the INT @155*, you are at the stall, that is why your rub looks "wet and goopy". The meat is sweating/ moisture getting squeezed out as the meat tightens up...
A dark bark is formed from the carmelization of the sugars in the rub as well as the maillard reaction of the meat browning. What temperature are you smoking at?


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 23, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> Yeah last time I did this I put it back on the smoker for awhile after I unwrapped to crisp the bark up as it had turned mostly to goop from the wrapping process.


No need to wrap a pork butt. They stay plenty moist without wrapping and if you want a dark crust, not wrapping it is key.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 23, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> The first Butt I ever did I didn’t wrap. It took 18 hours. And while yes the bark was better, I thought the second one I did in which I wrapped had an overall better flavor and moisture level. Plus the time savings...
> So I’ve wrapped from now on. But I would like to do another unwrapped sometime.


What temp are you cooking  the butt at? I've smoked 'em up to 300* with no issues on moisture level. I prefer 275* so I get a good smoke and crust on them.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 23, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> It looks Great, Aviator!!
> Now if you could quit worrying through the whole smoke & quit opening the door, it should stop dropping in Temp.
> No matter if you wrap or not, the reason the temp drops is because every time you open the door the temp in the smoker drops, which in turn eventually drops the meat temp.
> Wrap it or not, leave it alone until it gets to at least 200° IT---Mine are usually good to pull at about 203°.
> ...


^^^^^What Bear said.^^^^^


----------

